# Price seem fair



## DAZ982500 (Apr 2, 2005)

I got a call from a NY STATE Residential home for ******** citizens.They wanted a bid for plowing only,no salt no shoveling.The lay out is this.Front of home one driveway, approx. 1.5-2 car lengths long ,1.5-2 wide building structure directly ahead.You must backdrag push to road then off to side.Maybe 5-10 minutes on this.To the right of the home a semicircular driveway raps around the back of the home to a 6 car lot.The dimensions are 6 cars wide 2-3 cars in length.Next to building there is a small driveway one in length one deep with a garage door.You must pull into this area backdrag then push to side.I figure this would take me 1/2 +/- some.This would be the furthest resd/lot form my service area,more gas money,but I do want to secure it.I know there shopping so I am looking at $60.00 per push or seasonal contract of 550.00.Avg snowfall here is 81".7-8 storms per year.I do"nt have huge overhead(insurance,gas ,repairs,truck).TO LOW,HIGH IN BALL PARK.Dave.


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

That sounds about right but dont forget chances are you will have to wait a while for your money so price accordingly.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I would agree that the $60/push sounds fine but the $550 for the year is a little low. If you average 81"/ year and 7-8 pushes then you are pushing on average 10" of snow/snowfall. If this is the case then $60/push might also be low. What is you trigger? If you have to do the 2" snowfalls then you must be plowing more then 8 times.
Whether they are shopping price or not there is always a # you can't go below. If you know there are a limited # of bidders this might allow you to be a little higher but to have many bidders does not matter to me.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

DAZ982500 said:


> I got a call from a NY STATE Residential home for ******** citizens.They wanted a bid for plowing only,no salt no shoveling.The lay out is this.Front of home one driveway, approx. 1.5-2 car lengths long ,1.5-2 wide building structure directly ahead.You must backdrag push to road then off to side.Maybe 5-10 minutes on this.To the right of the home a semicircular driveway raps around the back of the home to a 6 car lot.The dimensions are 6 cars wide 2-3 cars in length.Next to building there is a small driveway one in length one deep with a garage door.You must pull into this area backdrag then push to side.I figure this would take me 1/2 +/- some.This would be the furthest resd/lot form my service area,more gas money,but I do want to secure it.I know there shopping so I am looking at $60.00 per push or seasonal contract of 550.00.Avg snowfall here is 81".7-8 storms per year.I do"nt have huge overhead(insurance,gas ,repairs,truck).TO LOW,HIGH IN BALL PARK.Dave.


whenever you send out an invoice i would leave out the "********" in the title.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Jay Brown is right, that is just one of those words that stick out.


----------

